# Hard to find food items, drinks, bacon, ham, barako coffee and etc.., I'd stock up now



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PHL logs almost 10,000 new COVID-19 cases*

Won't be long before we go into a real lock-down if this continues.

Link to GMA story


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah I hear you Mark, it's a big worry. We stocked up Feb/March 2020 before the lockdown and glad we did. Here in our area in La Union things are pretty good, still the QR codes/temp checks, masks and shields but not all obey and there the problems begin,,,,,,,, ignorance and perhaps an invincibility complex for some locals. I mentioned in another post that this is the Philippines second wave and it looks like it will be nasty, real nasty given the rise in the figures,,,,,,, what to do?

I visited the outlaws and family early this week for the first time in 6 months, I was first greeted by 2 of Ben's cousins selling street food in a stall, no masks in fact the whole half hour that I greeted family members on the street (with my mask on) 90% were not wearing a mask. Ben visits them once to twice a week and I seriously worry what he may bring home, I told him of my concerns and was greeted with "there is no Covid in our Barangay" my retort was "and when there is it will hit hard" "don't bring it back here".
The peoples ignorance is costing the economy and their lively hood a fortune, will they recover? Yep the Philippines has been through worse situations.

Well I suppose we need to fill the big freezer again, the veggie garden is going well so the plonk and smokes will be on the buy list as well a lot more patience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Most of our Covid cases are from the Government, health care, factory workers and those that keep traveling to and from Manila. One of the surrounding Municipalities has already banned liquor so it won't be long before they ban it in our area.

Most of the people in our Municipality are wearing the face mask; and then when you shop in the major chained grocery stores the addition of the face shield "hat". So far we haven't had any Covid cases with in a 4 block area of our neighborhood. 

Thanks for reminding me, I need to get busy and add dirt to my Gabi (taro roots) I have at least 300 plants+ and keep myself occupied in the back yard.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Same for the shopping and main roads here with protocols but one or two blocks back? Nada. Very glad we are not in the condo in Manila that we had years ago or it may have involved a swan dive from the 7th floor by now. Keep up the good work with the Gabi, we only have that in Sinigang every month or more.
I think though all the chatting aside how do you make a country (not only this one) realise that not following health recommendations/protocols will only lead to further hardship that honestly in my opinion will cost not only us and our children but theirs also. The slippery slide to hardship and the Philippines like many countries is only half way down. Muddy waters at the bottom (BTW love Muddy Waters, legend).

While it's easy to blame a country for the origin of C-19 it doesn't help with eradication, people need to take note as many countries and their people have to date, some almost back to normal but still vigilant and then some.

When I first started watching the coronavirus updates a year ago, Australia and the Philippines were neck and neck on the scale, I thought I was safe here,,,,,,,, doh, now Oz is 114 on the list, soon 115 and PH. that almost got to #34 is now #30 only eclipsed by Sweden and shortly to be taken out by Pakistan, go figure with twice the population.

My panic for food and supplies has been put to bed by the better half,,,,,,,, "remember one year ago in full lock down we could still buy most things" wise words but we are not in Manila.

As for banning liquor, cigarettes or freedom? Why not adhere to government directives and we wouldn't be here now.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.

BTW, the perfect flavours from our veggie garden leave the supermarkets and stalls produce in the gutter.


----------

